

Windows 10 Release Date Revealed: How to Upgrade for Free - dhsb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2015/04/21/windows-10-release-date-revealed-how-to-upgrade-for-free/

======
Nadya
With the Snowden reveals the past few years - pardon me if I'm a little
tinfoil-hat about being suspicious of a _free_ upgrade to Windows 10...

Am I wrong to be suspicious of that?

